# Amazon Sidewalk May be good or bad for Ring and Echo users



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

How Amazon Sidewalk Works—and Why You May Want to Turn It Off


The premise is convenient. But the ecommerce giant’s record on privacy isn't exactly inspiring.




www.wired.com





This is supposed to start working June 8. I see genuine advantages to it, especially if you have Ring devices, but it also makes me nervous! I have opted out. Directions on opting out are in the article.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd read about this elsewhere .... I do have a Ring doorbell, but no other Alexa-enabled devices. I don't even have Alexa app installed on my phone or tablet. I'll have to check the Ring app and see if there's a toggle setting.

But, I think, on the whole, I'm not too concerned.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

We turned it off. I just don't see the benefit at this time.


----------

